# PPROM



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

hiya,
I'm 32+4wks and my waters broke on Tuesday at 32wks. I'm now home from hospital on antibiotics but they didn't really give me any advice on what I can/can't should/shouldn't be doing. 
I'm resting a lot at home but I'd go stir crazy if I didn't get out every now and again. I know me and baby are at high risk of infection and that he'll likely be born early (inducing me at 37wks if by some miracle I make it that far). My mum is staying to help me out. I've got a 3yr old.
I'm rather worried about if I get bumped or knocked. Could my baby be injured if I go out and someone bashes into me?
What do I need to be aware of?

thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi arrows. 

Sorry to hear this. 

My advice is 

No sex, no swimming. 

You can go out. No baby wouldn't be damaged by anyone bumping into you. 

I would advise you try and rest as much as you can with s three yr old

Do you have a follow up appointment at the hospital? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I've got the consultant Tuesday which is the start of twice weekly appointments until baby arrives.

I was at the hospital again last night as I had't felt him move much last night but of course the minute we arrived he got hiccups and wriggled like crazy.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your advice and reassurance before. My son Jamie was born at 33+4wks on Sat 7th March and is currently in SCBU being looked after by an amazing team of nurses.
Quick question for you, how long does it take for the swelling down below to go down? I has a very quick but straightforward vaginal delivery and didn't have any tears or stitches but feeling rather sore and swollen. I didn't notice much whilst in hospital as I was on regular ibuprofen and paracetamol but now I'm home (came home Friday 13th) and noticing the discomfort more and more. Is there anything I can do about it?


----------

